
Examples of algorithms and proofs that seem correct, but aren't - gfredtech
https://cstheory.stackexchange.com/questions/40478/examples-of-algorithms-and-proofs-that-seem-correct-but-arent
======
Someone
For algorithms that seem correct, but aren’t, look at any security
vulnerability in decently audited software. A nice example is
[https://crocs.fi.muni.cz/public/papers/rsa_ccs17](https://crocs.fi.muni.cz/public/papers/rsa_ccs17)

Also, see _”Nearly All Binary Searches and Mergesorts are Broken”_
([https://research.googleblog.com/2006/06/extra-extra-read-
all...](https://research.googleblog.com/2006/06/extra-extra-read-all-about-it-
nearly.html)), which is caused by the difference between mathematical integers
and computer ‘ints’.

